# Extension Tubes



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I know a few folks here run extension tubes. I'd love to just pick up a 90 or 100mm macro lens, but my budget won't allow for that. I figure if I get extension tubes, then I'll be able to drop some coin on a decent flash too.

What extension tubes are you guys using?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687477-REG/Zeikos_ZE_CVAFC_AF_Macro_Extension_Tube.html

For 50 bucks and free shipping these seem like they are worth a shot. I've had good luck with BH Photo, and I'm sure if I'm not satisfied with them BHP will help me out.

Or for 43 bucks, Adorama has a Pro Optics set

http://www.adorama.com/MCAETEOSP.html


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

I used them many years ago. I don't think the brand will have any effect, there are no optics in the tubes, they just move the lens farther from the image plane and allow you to focus closer. I've always had good results with BH Photo.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got a set of the ones you posted from bhphoto. Been using them for my shrimp photos ever since .


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Two consistent responses one after another...can't argue with that, or the people that posted them 

Consider it done. Thanks guys!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Also look at Adorama. I've gotten a lot of stuff from them also. they are in many cases a bit cheaper than BH


----------

